# New toy for the woodlot !Bobcat!



## Streblerm (Jan 23, 2012)

Hopefully this will work out well. It was an ebay purchase and I have yet to pick it up (hopefully later today). I hate to boast about ebay purchases until they are in hand, but I couldn't resist. It is a little Bobcat 310. I am envisioning all kinds of uses for it. I have been looking at Bobcats for quite some time. I know larger machines can do more, but they also tear more stuff up. This machine weighs in at just under 1 ton with a 500# operating capacity and 1300# tipping weight. I have spent a fair amount of time on my dad's old m-600 and I suspect that it won't lift much more than that any more. It is a great machine. the 310 is 35" wide so it will fit through lots of spaces that larger machines won't. I have been torn between a mid size bobcat or even one of the walk behind/ride on type but they have so far been out of my price range. the 310 has a 16hp Kohler that it appears are still easy to get parts for. I'm not sure but I suspect it may be clutch driven like the M600 and not hydro drive. I guess I''ll find out soon enough.

I will be able to haul it on my single axle trailer, legally, and I'm sure 500# is one heck of a round. I'm thinking maybe the ability to move with this machine may open up some doors with the local tree crews. I just hope I fit inside it:msp_smile:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good score as long as the price was right. A friend of mine had one just like it and it was a working little machine. He had it re-powered with a big Brigs. His was belt driven to chains. I wish I could afford one just to have around the shop. Maybe some forks and a ball on the bucket to move trailers around the yard. Congrats,
dave


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 23, 2012)

Only time will tell if the price was right, but it was in my price range. It is supposed to have some sort of ignition issues and it is sitting at a dealership. I haven't seen it yet. I figure even if it needs a total engine rebuild it should still be affordable.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 23, 2012)

Is that the one from Cleveland? If so you did pretty good, got some room to put a few more bucks in it to get a running machine. We have a case 1818 at the farm which is about that same size, works good in tight places. A full bucket of stone is all she wants, gets a little tippy, but sure beats doing it by hand. Good luck.


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, It is at Neon Material Handling. I think they are near the intersection of Grainger and Transportation Blvd in Garfield Heights. I figured for the price even if it needs some major repair I will still come out OK. It looks like it hasn't been abused. I'm taking a gamble that it only has ignition problems but hopefully since servicing these machines is their business they are being up front about its problems.

I have access to larger machines for big projects but it is a hassle to transport them. I figure this should come in really handy around the house.


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 23, 2012)

I just got it home and got a chance to give it a once over. It looks fairly clean. Well used, but not abused for a 30 year old vehicle. It seems to have good compression and no signs of any hydraulic leaks. It has a couple of gobby welds here and there but nothing structural. The "ignition problem" seems to be limited to the starter. It isn't spinning fast enough to keep the bendix kicked out and the bendix was a little sticky. I pulled it apart and cleaned it up and it engages for a little bit then it just grinds. It seems to be getting a good spark. The engine oil is clean and full and so is the hydraulic fluid.

It is missing the ignition key and hour meter but the rest of the electrical system seems unmolested. I think I am going to order up an aftermarket starter right now. I downloaded a service manual already.

It definitely is a little top heavy. I can tell that just from unloading it from the truck. I may keep my eyes open for a set of flotation tires. The ones that are on it are 5.70-12. I think the floatation tires are 23-8.5-15. Of course then I'll need a wider bucket...The fun begins.


----------



## bubba3228 (Jan 23, 2012)

Fun stuff, always nice to get a new tooyl.

As you said now the fun begins...


----------



## unclemoustache (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice score! Even a crappy bobcat is better than no bobcat, eh? But I'm sure you'll get that thing whipped into shape. Yes, the fun begins! Is there such a thing as Bobcat Addiction Disorder??


----------



## arlen (Jan 24, 2012)

*bobcat*

Hi I have a similar bobcat it is a 463F 36" wide with about 500 pounds lift capicity. It is handy for getting into tight places, and sure lifts a lot more than I can lift. I have a few attachments for it. hope you enjoy yours David


----------



## GeeVee (Jan 24, 2012)

congrats. Don't spin your wheels about tires.... The Dish of the wheel is going to make it hard to find tire wheel that will fit. then, you wont want or need a bigger bucket eother, there is no law that the bucket and wheel path have to be the same. 

Any auxillary flow from the hydro?


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 24, 2012)

GeeVee said:


> congrats. Don't spin your wheels about tires.... The Dish of the wheel is going to make it hard to find tire wheel that will fit. then, you wont want or need a bigger bucket eother, there is no law that the bucket and wheel path have to be the same.
> 
> Any auxillary flow from the hydro?



I'm just dreaming about wheels/tires and attachments. I have found from experience that it is nice for the track to be narrower than the bucket, but you are right, no law against it. My primary interest in widening the stance is for stability. I have found that the rims are similar to the ones on many older garden tractors so maybe I can find something on the cheap cheap. 

As far as remotes, there are none. However the hydraulic control valve does have a valve for aux hydraulics so it might just be a matter of plumbing it in. A little grapple bucket would be sweet.

I ordered a new starter last night. I checked and I was getting spark so it may very wwell just need a starter. Now the waiting. It really is the hardest part.


----------



## 603doug (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a 943 bobcat and it is great, they are not an all terrain tractor
Mine will pickup a lot more than its rated 2400 lbs but you balance on two wheels. I have used it as a skidder but not the risk of getting stuck or tipping over.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 24, 2012)

IIRC those smaller bobcats have the same bolt pattern as ford ranger rims.


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool little machine. Way better than lifting and moving stuff by hand.

From your description your starter problems may be in the wiring. Check to see if all the terminals are clean and corrosion free. Check the battery too, might be down a cell. Not saying it isn't a starter on that old a machine, just that it might be wires too. I've seen new starters and batteries used to fix wiring problems. It works and then the bad wiring burns out the new parts.




Mr. HE


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 25, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> IIRC those smaller bobcats have the same bolt pattern as ford ranger rims.



Yes, I believe so. 5 X 4.5 bolt circle



Hddnis said:


> Cool little machine. Way better than lifting and moving stuff by hand.
> 
> From your description your starter problems may be in the wiring. Check to see if all the terminals are clean and corrosion free. Check the battery too, might be down a cell. Not saying it isn't a starter on that old a machine, just that it might be wires too. I've seen new starters and batteries used to fix wiring problems. It works and then the bad wiring burns out the new parts.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I did take the starter out and apart. Somebody had been beating on it which was one of the first clue that it was a problem. I cleaned the armature, lubed the bushings and cleaned and lubed the bendix. Even jumping the starter from a known good battery it doesn't spin fast enough to keep the bendix extended all the way. As a matter of course I will clean the connections before reassembly with a new starter.


----------



## deerehunter (Jan 26, 2012)

*rims*

Just a heads up 5x4.5 is the same as jeep wranglers from 87-2006 also.


----------



## Rio_Grande (Jan 26, 2012)

None of those starters are cheap. I have a shop not far from me. I can drop off a starter or alternator and pick it back up in an hour rebuilt as long as they have parts. 50.00 out the door and that is the walk in price, no buddy deals.
I bought a skid steer last year and it was one of the best decisions I have ever made.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 23, 2012)

Did you get it up and running?


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 24, 2012)

I had a 310. It was my first Bobcat/Clark in 2004. I liked it better with bald tires. Put new tires on it and it just didn't have the power anymore to turn it with all the traction. Plus it started messing up the yard with new tires. Rebuilt the motor then muffler and then the cylinders. It was a money pit. Plus the engine would vapor lock if worked too hard. The 310 is great for small spaces. A 310 is better than no bobcat! Hope you got it cheap.


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 24, 2012)

A little update. It does run, pretty well in fact. I found a new starter and fuel pump on the bay for under $100 combined. The Kohler K341 is a very common engine. The two speed electric clutch seems to function but the relay is toast. I am relatively certain that I can replace it with a bosch relay.

I did uncover some other problems though. The forward drive gears were both stripped on the drive side of the clutches. This is what the drive system looks like:






and this is what it looks like after disassembly:






Stripped gears on the clutch pressure plates:
<a href="http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u177/streblerm/?action=view&amp;current=image.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u177/streblerm/image.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I have the parts on order. The drive gears were surprisingly affordable. There were some specially machined adjustment nuts that were quite expensive for what they are but I ordered them anyway. I figured I could spend all day making some and they might not work. While a $50 adjusting nut is outrageous, my time is worth something. While I am this far into it I figured I would also replace the friction material in the clutches. Bobcat still uses the fiber plates for the brake on some newer models, not exactly sure which

I am still waiting on parts. I think I may swing by the dealer today and see if any of my parts have come in. They told me that bobcat almost never discontinues any parts. If they don't stock them, they will make them. This explains the cost of some items.

New rims/tires will probably have to wait. I did get a coupon for a $70 quick hitch 3pt adapter. I couldn't pass it up. This will be my first attachment project. 3pt stuff is all over the place and I already have a 5' blade. I'm thinking a york rake and maybe a middle buster plow for scarification may be pretty nice. Kind of funny that I am making an adapter adapter.


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 24, 2012)

deerehunter said:


> Just a heads up 5x4.5 is the same as jeep wranglers from 87-2006 also.



I have given that some thought. Lots of Ford, Jeep, chrysler, and import cars use that bolt pattern. I need to stick with something with a 23" diameter which is a pretty small tire. Also the backspacing on my rims is under 3", most car rims are much more than that which will require spacers. By the time I buy a set of wheels tires and spacers I may as well buy the right rims.

I found some turf tires on rims at surplus center for about $60 per wheel/tire shipped but I would still need $100 worth of spacers. I might be able to get away with running them reversed. I'm going to concentrate on getting it functional and use it some before I decide what I want to modify.


----------

